# How about favorite scents?



## sperry (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the input on aesthetically pleasing sizes.  How about your favorite (or best selling) scents?  Thanks


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Dec 4, 2012)

Best Sellers: Anything with Lemongrass/May Chang (Litsea), Lavender, Patchouli, Almond, or Mint.


----------



## danahuff (Dec 4, 2012)

I second lemongrass. Also, Earl Grey Tea. 

I used some Warm Vanilla Sugar and Coconut Lime Verbena dupes from Nature's Garden that I absolutely love.

I personally love lavender and mint, too.


----------



## Genny (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm going to ditto lavender or lavender combinations (orange & lavender, vanilla & lavender, lemon & lavender, mint & lavender, etc) and add Black Raspberry Vanilla, Oatmeal Milk & Honey and last but not least Guava Fig.   There not necessarily my favorite scents, but they sell well for me.


----------



## sperry (Dec 5, 2012)

My sister told me in no uncertain terms not to count on MY favorites... not really a problem, since I seriously doubt if I have EVER smelled a bar of soap in my life.  So... thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 9, 2012)

Back when I sold online:

Lavender, Paloma Picasso type, and anything vanilla. In addition, there was Angel type, and Good Karma, which was a Lush Karma dupe. 

My personal favorite scent scent was Flowerbomb [Viktor & Rolf type]. It's sort of like Angel.

Happy Fragrancing!


----------



## eden.bodycare (Dec 12, 2012)

Cedarwood and Sage blends are big "unisex" sellers for me.


----------



## llineb (Dec 25, 2012)

M&P...Citrus Splash from Symphony centsS.    Cold Process "Energy" from BB.  Handmilled a blend of Raspberry FO & Patchouli EO.


----------



## MaitriBB (Dec 27, 2012)

Personally my favorite is Rosemary Mint.  I've had requests for Patchouli and beachy scents.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 6, 2013)

I absolutely *adore* Cedar and Saffron from Bramblerry. I purchased the scent thinking I would use it solely in my man soaps, but found it to be a wonderful unisex scent for those whole like earthy, slightly spicy scent. I also enjoy champagne from BB. It blends well with so many other scent, and imparts a refreshing effervescent quality to my CP soaps. Let's see...for those that like a sweeter scent, BB's Pearberry is nice. Personally, I usually go for the more earthy and spicy smells myself, so one of my favorites is Absinthe.


----------



## Soylent Green (Jan 14, 2013)

Basil is a beautiful scent in a soap. I usually color mine a vibrant blue when adding basil.


----------

